# I think I screwed up: Went from older CM7 mod to YACK via Rom Manager CWM



## anonami (Sep 10, 2011)

I was running a mod of CM7 that I snagged from this forum last year until yesterday. I haven't kept up with developments since then. I believe I SBFed before flashing CM7. I assume that that means I SBFed to .602 but I don't actually know.

Last night I got around to checking to see if there was a new CM7 build. I eventually found the YACKand the RevnumbersCM roms threads. Not understanding half the stuff listed as features on each, I flipped a coin and went with YACK. Here's where I think I screwed up. The instructions in the thread for YACK start by saying:


> *NOTE:* Make sure you have the latest CWR installed.


For some reason, I already had Rom Manager installed. I started it up and had it update ClockworkMod. I then used the Rom Manager version of ClockworkMod to boot into recovery, formatted /data, /cache, and /system, and selected "install zip from sdcard" to install YACK and GAPPS.

Now whenever I boot or reboot, the CWM recovery menu comes up. I (now) seem to recall something about it being a bad idea to use anything but the boot recovery option that's built into CM7. I can't seem to find any way to get rid of CWM.

Here are my questions:
1. Should I SBF and start over? If so, what version should I use? 4.5.602 SBF and RSDLite 5.4.4?

2. Assuming I get that sorted out, can I go back and forth between the YACK and Revnumbers roms without having to reinstall all of my apps? If so, what do I wipe and what do I leave alone in recovery before installing another rom?

3. How about going back and forth between CM7 and MIUI roms? Can I do that without losing my apps?


----------



## swordmasterblack (Jun 15, 2011)

That is a standard feature in yack. When you reboot it goes to cwm as a built in safety feature. Helps prevent boot loops. And let's you undo things that you shouldn't have done. Sounds like you are ask good.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

But you can just select the reboot option in recovery to boot normally right?

As long as you don't wipe data you will not lose any apps(unless you manually installed them as a system app) when flashing a new rom, however everyone is going to recommend that you do wipe data as it can cause issues when switching roms especially when changing the android version. Between two versions of CM7 might work out alright but there have been quite a few modifications to YACK and if you install the nightly CM7s they will be adding other stuff which could cause conflicts. Between CM7 and MIUI again it in theory would work fine but don't be surprised if apps stop working or worse yet start freezing the phone or something.

A much safer way to keep your installed apps is to use a program like titanium backup to back up the apps, wipe everything, then restore them after installing the new rom.

If you do want to SBF for whatever reason use the .602 or .605 SBF and NOT the .621.

Also generally speaking you don't have to wipe system in CWM unless the rom specifically directs you to.


----------



## anonami (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you both for the input! Greatly appreciated.


----------

